# Planaria in Shrimp only tank.



## bogwood (11 Jan 2013)

Planaria are not new to me. Ive had them from time to time and have always managed to contain them naturally with fish, and reduced Feeding.

However, i have them in a shrimp only Tank, which basically has had plants,substart and wood, for the last  two months.
Looking on line ive come up with three options;Planacor. Planaria Zero. No Planaria. None of which ive used before.

Im interested to hear from those who have used them in CRS tanks.
What success. Any side effects, and which worked best for you.?????


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

bogwood said:


> What success. Any side effects, and which worked best for you.?????


Panacur always worked for me, dead in 24-48 hours!


----------



## nduli (11 Jan 2013)

No planaria has worked for me in the past..... Can recommend.


----------



## Matt Warner (11 Jan 2013)

I'd be very careful using No Planaria, as it can cause deformities in shrimp. One of my berried females died with a cracked and deformed exosketon and I'm sure it was caused by this product. It didn't even kill all of the planaria anyway!


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2013)

Panacur for me too, wiped them out in one day with zero harm to any shrimp or fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogwood (11 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Panacur always worked for me, dead in 24-48 hours!


 Thanks paulo. thats good to hear.
Is the dosing straight foward, If not, What would you recommend.



nduli said:


> No planaria has worked for me in the past..... Can recommend.


Thanks nduli,



Matty1983 said:


> I'd be very careful using No Planaria, as it can cause deformities in shrimp. One of my berried females died with a cracked and deformed exosketon and I'm sure it was caused by this product. It didn't even kill all of the planaria anyway!


 
Cheers matty.
A little worrying to hear, i will bear this in mind.
Will see what others say..


Alastair said:


> Panacur for me too, wiped them out in one day with zero harm to any shrimp or fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Alastair.
Another success with Panacur, good to hear.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

bogwood said:


> Thanks paulo. thats good to hear. Is the dosing straight foward, If not, What would you recommend.


Very straight forward, I purchased mine in liquid form so was easy for me, just 0.1ml per 10 litres.


----------



## BigTom (11 Jan 2013)

Another vote for Panacur. Very effective, no issues with shrimp in my experience. Buy the 10% oral solution for cats and dogs. Bit more expensive than the powder but easier to dissolve and dose.


----------



## bogwood (12 Jan 2013)

Ok Thanks, this is the one Im going for.
Panacur 10% x 100ml Liquid for Cats & Dogs: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
And as big tom says, 1ml per 10ltrs.

Thanks to all for your input. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2013)

bogwood said:


> Ok Thanks, this is the one Im going for.
> Panacur 10% x 100ml Liquid for Cats & Dogs: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> And as big tom says, 1ml per 10ltrs.
> 
> Thanks to all for your input. I will let you know how it goes.


Thats the one I purchased, got mine from the local vet and when I told them it was for the fish tank they thought I was crazy! lol


----------



## Viv (12 Jan 2013)

I used No planaria and while it killed the planaria it also killed the snails and about 50% of my rcs  I was advised it might have been due to an interaction with something else in the tank but there was nothing except inert gravel, play sand and plants in there. I think if the need arises in future I'll try panacur too!

Viv


----------



## bogwood (12 Jan 2013)

Viv said:


> I used No planaria and while it killed the planaria it also killed the snails and about 50% of my rcs  I was advised it might have been due to an interaction with something else in the tank but there was nothing except inert gravel, play sand and plants in there. I think if the need arises in future I'll try panacur too!
> 
> Viv


 Hi.
Thanks for sharing your experience,and sorry to hear of your losses.
I was about to use NO planaria, then i thought lets see how others have got on.
I accept, that we all have different success rates with whats available out there, but it does help in making a choice to hear of others have got on.
Ive just ordered the Panacur, so i will report in due course how it goes.
cheers


----------



## Matt Warner (12 Jan 2013)

Viv said:


> I used No planaria and while it killed the planaria it also killed the snails and about 50% of my rcs  I was advised it might have been due to an interaction with something else in the tank but there was nothing except inert gravel, play sand and plants in there. I think if the need arises in future I'll try panacur too!
> 
> Viv


I'm glad it's not just me that had a problem with it. I will just put up with the planaria in future. If you don't feed too much and do water changes then they won't become too much of a problem.


----------



## BigTom (12 Jan 2013)

bogwood said:


> And as big tom says, 1ml per 10ltrs.


 
Think I dosed 1ml per 50ltrs actually. Did need two treatments 2 days apart at that dosage though.


----------



## bogwood (18 Jan 2013)

Well my panacur has arrived, and im ready for Dosing.
A final check on a safe dosing amount, from those who have used it successfully.
I opted for the Liquid form.
The tank is a 30ltr with only CRS in.
So im going for  a dash under 1 ml.


----------



## Alastair (18 Jan 2013)

I'd say so yes as I used toms method of 1ml per 50 litres which wiped them out a s didn't harm the shrimp so just a little under, 0.8ml maybe?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2013)

My rule of thumb is 0.1ml per 10 liters! You won't need more than that, if you do its better to dose twice than suffer the consequences.


----------



## BigTom (18 Jan 2013)

Don't think it's really an exact science - its all guesswork anyway! You could perhaps be a touch conservative and go with half a ml first an see how the shrimp react.


----------



## bogwood (18 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys. Playing safe as you suggest.
 Here goes then, carbon out, and a dose just over half ml, and wait and see.
Thanks for your quick responce.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2013)

This stuff is really strong and thinking 1ml is not a problem is what gets the shrimp killed in the first place, when I read about it a couple of years back all the recommendations were to be on the low side, I see people dosing the quantities indicated for a 100l tank on a 20l tank and then complain all the shrimp died, just beware!

I say again 0.1ml per 10l of tank water!


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jan 2013)

Hi,
How much of an issue are Planaria to shrimp?
I have a few in my CRS nano, only ever see two or three when feeding the shrimp. I've often thought about trying to get rid if them, but the shrimp are breeding and the Planaria aren't increasing in numbers....can they co exist?
Cheers
Ady


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> How much of an issue are Planaria to shrimp?


I have seen planaria try to cling on to shrimp at feeding time, if they can cling on not sure if they can do damage, get under shell or something, some people debate if they actually kill the shrimp or just go for it when its dead. To be safe its better to get rid of them!


----------



## bogwood (18 Jan 2013)

Over the years not been too concerned with the odd one in Fish only tanks.
However since keeping CRS and researching about them, it was amazing how many issues people have with Planeria.
Hence my attempt to eliminate them.
Whether its really necessary, im not  100% sure.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jan 2013)

I see, I'm thinking unless they start increasing in numbers ill leave alone for now. Happy shrimp and breeding so doesn't seem to be an issue, and I don't want to upset anything.....mind you they must be getting food from somewhere and I only feed the shrimp every 2-3days, mmm.....


----------



## bogwood (19 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I see, I'm thinking unless they start increasing in numbers ill leave alone for now. Happy shrimp and breeding so doesn't seem to be an issue, and I don't want to upset anything.....mind you they must be getting food from somewhere and I only feed the shrimp every 2-3days, mmm.....


 Sounds reasonable.
Mine appeared in a  new set up, with no livestock,and no food. which had been maturing for 2 months.
As the ADA substrat. wood and plants were all new, i can only assume they were on the new plants.

On adding the shrimps they started appearing. so hence my decision to deal with them sooner rather than later.


----------



## bogwood (21 Jan 2013)

Good news...............its worked.
No sign of any Planeria.
Thanks to you all for your help, in suggesting Panacur, and what doseage to go for.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

Where you get it from?


----------



## bogwood (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Where you get it from?


Pet Drug on line.......through Amazon.
There are cheaper options in powder/tablet form.
I opted for the 10% Liquid, which had worked well for other forum users.

Cheers


----------



## billy boy (21 Jan 2013)

Does any one know if panacur kill's nematodes? As i use no planaria to good effect but it doesn't seem to affect the  nematodes.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

billy boy said:


> Does any one know if panacur kill's nematodes? As i use no planaria to good effect but it doesn't seem to affect the  nematodes.



Im getting confused with whats what. What are the orangey/brown ones called? They dont have the 'arrow' shaped head of standard planaria, and have a sucker at one end. Reminds me of a leech. Swims in a rapid 'S' motion.

Cheers,


----------



## billy boy (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Im getting confused with whats what. What are the orangey/brown ones called? They dont have the 'arrow' shaped head of standard planaria, and have a sucker at one end. Reminds me of a leech. Swims in a rapid 'S' motion.
> 
> Cheers,


 
From what i have read, Planaria can come in a range of colours from transparent,brown,white to red but never heard of one with a sucker at one end, Dont like the sound of that one 

Its not if i got a lot of them, maybe 5 or 6 could be more, I dont overfeed, I clean the bottom once a month, Change 10% water weekly, Just dont understand where they have come from.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

billy boy said:


> From what i have read, Planaria can come in a range of colours from transparent,brown,white to red but never heard of one with a sucker at one end, Dont like the sound of that one
> 
> Its not if i got a lot of them, maybe 5 or 6 could be more, I dont overfeed, I clean the bottom once a month, Change 10% water weekly, Just dont understand where they have come from.




I grab them out, and sometimes they stick to the glass or tweezers at one end.

Then I evil laugh until they dry out on the side.


----------



## billy boy (23 Jan 2013)

billy boy said:


> Does any one know if panacur kill's nematodes? As i use no planaria to good effect but it doesn't seem to affect the nematodes.


 
Anybody had a problem with nematodes?


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


Whitey89 said:


> What are the orangey/brown ones called? They dont have the 'arrow' shaped head of standard planaria, and have a sucker at one end. Reminds me of a leech. Swims in a rapid 'S' motion.


It is a Leech, I have plenty of them (as well as _Hydra_ and _Planaria_), and at some point I'll need to deal with them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jan 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is a Leech, I have plenty of them (as well as _Hydra_ and _Planaria_), and at some point I'll need to deal with them.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yikes, I think they only feed on detritus and make a weird flowing motion when feeding. Will these pose any threat to CRS shrimplets Darrel, do you know? And would you have any idea as a good method for removal? 

I have noticed since i pull them out and watch them squirm and dry out on the side, that there seems to be a lull in numbers on view against the aquarium glass, below substrate level.

Cheers,


----------



## BigTom (23 Jan 2013)

Yeah I have the odd leech here and there. Don't seem to do much harm but not the most pleasant of sights. Panacur doesn't seem to shift them.


----------



## bogwood (29 Jan 2013)

bogwood said:


> Good news...............its worked.
> No sign of any Planeria.
> Thanks to you all for your help, in suggesting Panacur, and what doseage to go for.


 
Still looking good, a further week has gone by, and No Planaria to be seen. And the CRS unaffected.


----------

